# Patient Zero, Nurse, Zombie, Etc



## amandaggogo (Feb 21, 2011)

So sorry if this is in the wrong section, It's been ages since I've posted on here.
Just thought I would share a few photos of the costumes I did last halloween!

The first costume was Dr.Phlebotomo and his band of misfits, Nurse! and Patient Zero.
My brother was Dr.Phlebotomo, an evil/mad doctor (he's actually a phlebotomist in real life.)
his girlfriend was Nurse! (Yes, with the exclamation mark, it's always yelled.) 
and their "pet" (me) Patient Zero, the science experiment.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/siimfreak04/Group.jpg









The next costume was a zombie for the zombie walk in my town, Pretty quick and dirty job, but I ended up having to do about 15 peoples makeup before we left, so I had to throw mine together pretty quickly.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/siimfreak04/Zombie.jpg








Then we had the final costume of the halloween season, A nurse, kind of a spin off from my patient zero costume, only I moved the zipper to my mouth instead of down my face.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/siimfreak04/Nurse.jpg









here's a bit of a close up on the zipper appliance. I've improved it since, blended the edges better.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j195/siimfreak04/Zipperface.png









Share what your costume was last year if you like! :0)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

They all look good, amandaggogo.


----------



## amandaggogo (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you! :0)


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Love them. patient zero is my fave of them. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the pic of the zipper on your mouth! I just might steal that this year. It would be awesome if you had a close up of that.


----------

